
Ask HN: Is CLI pronounced C-L-I or “clee”? - jpsamper
When talking about a command-line interface (CLI), do you say &quot;clee&quot; or C-L-I?
======
fraserw
Unlike e.g. SQL (S-Q-L vs "Sequel"), I have only ever heard it referred to as
a CLI. Would be confused at anything else.

------
mturmon
C-L-I.

But steering the sentence to say "command line" might be even more idiomatic.
That is:

"It would be fastest to delete that directory tree from the command line"

would be preferred to:

"It would be fastest to use the C-L-I to delete that directory tree"

------
maxk42
In 20 years of professional software development I have never heard anyone say
"clee".

------
catacombs
CLI or command-line interface. I've never heard anyone call it "clee."

------
always_left
I just say command line if I have to verbally say it.

